

Infochimps Adds Geo APIs and Takes A Shine to Schema.Org, Too - emilyann
http://semanticweb.com/infochimps-adds-geo-apis-and-takes-a-shine-to-schema-org-too_b22613

======
astarwithin
Wanna pull Wikipedia, Foursquare, Census data, weather data and UFO sightings
easily into your next app? Infochimps has got an API for that! <3 =h=

------
dhpye
They must be using an old snapshot of foursquare data - found missing venues
on my first query.

~~~
mrflip
The foursquare venue comes in from the firehose, so we have information on
venues that have seen recent checkins. Thus the coverage (though imperfect) is
best for venues that are most popular.

If that doesn't meet your needs please get in touch, as we'd like to evolve
something that does -- flip@infochimps.com

